# Payment of carers allowance arrears



## JEON50 (22 Dec 2009)

I have been just awarded half rate carers allowance, which I applied for in September. Does anybody know how long it takes for the arrears to be paid out. I have been told by SW, that they can not comment, as it depends on the deciding officer, and how fast or slow they pass on the paperwork


----------



## pudds (23 Dec 2009)

I'd guess you should be waiting no more than 2/3 weeks, though do allow extra for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Dec 2009)

If it took 3 months to decide the calim, there may be backlogs in Carer's Section. I'm only guessing but, if that is the case, then the priority would be the awarding of claims before dealing with issuing arrears.


----------



## JEON50 (25 Dec 2009)

I hope Pudds is right, as the loans man just gave until childrens allowance day in January to pay up in full


----------



## Welfarite (29 Dec 2009)

JEON50 said:


> I hope Pudds is right, as the loans man just gave until childrens allowance day in January to pay up in full


Is the money lender legal?


----------

